# New from Southern Maryland!



## Death Blow (Sep 3, 2007)

Sup, I down off Billingsley road in White Plains. Going to the Hunters expo at the fair grounds this weekend?


----------



## coxva (Sep 21, 2007)

Welcome to AT. I work alot at Indian Head Md. Outdoor show this weekend August 16 and 17 Charles County fair grounds Laplata MD. Website below for information. $6 admission. I am not aware of any clubs in your area I am in northern VA. I am going to try to make it out there. I don't do the 3d stuff I just shoot from my yard. You should be able to find your local Bowhunters who can hook you up with contacts and where to go.


www.somdexpo.com


----------



## ABlade (Aug 13, 2008)

Unfortunately I have to go to a wedding out of town this weekend, but thanks for the info!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* ABlade. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

Howdy and :welcome: to Archery Talk! :cheers:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Death Blow (Sep 3, 2007)

Have you checked out the archery range at Eutaw Forrest archers?


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome to AT!!!!!


----------

